

Former MUNI mechanic proposes sailwing engine design to replace windmills - waster
http://www.sfweekly.com/2013-06-19/news/mike-cheney-muni-sailwing-san-francisco-examiner/

======
waster
What I'd like to see is a review of his plans, i.e., is this truly feasible?

And also, I'd like to see the critique balanced against that of windmills: Is
the noise comparable? (Sounds like this design would have a greater noise
factor because of the hydraulics.) Is the threat to wildlife comparable?
(Sounds on the face of it like birds would see the moving sails more easily
than the thinner sails of Altamont Pass-style windmill sails, but I'm no
expert.) For the hydraulics, what's the cost/distance effectiveness ratio?

